
I made a Game for iOS in nearly 200 LOC and filmed it - v_b
https://youtu.be/E-iOBThxIAk
======
v_b
I did a lot of trainings and some tutorials during my carrier and was rid of
the "classical" presentation style of technical tutorials. I'm talking about:
\- moving through the IDE \- talking 90% stuff that 99% of the audience
already know \- and not provide a full working MVP or even a working example
(beside the traditional customer management UI or todo app)

So wanted to try something else! Play around with presentation techniques.
What do you think guys, is this kind of Tutorial/Demo worth to continue
optimising it? How important is it to add more detailed description on
specific topics in the video? What would you improve? Would you even enjoy to
view these kind of Videos or is it absolute time wasting?

